# Fish that don't eat fry



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I am planning on using my 10 Gallon tank to breed danios, but I want to keep a fish or two in there to keep it cycled and so it isnt too boring. Is there a good fish that wont eat the danios' eggs or fry that I can keep in a freshwater tank?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you're kidding ..... right?
think about fish....fish eat fish..fish eggs are a special treat for any fish..
i cannot think of any species of fish that will not bother the eggs of another....


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

That's why I was asking. I was thinking maybe there was like a herbavore fish. Oh well. I will probably put the betta in there until I decide to breed, then he can go in the community tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i really can't think of any species that would be 100% totally herbivorous or carnivorous..
would be best to not have anything else in the tank when you are ready to spawn the danios.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I would put a few ghost cats in there until I was ready to spawn (then put them in my 20G to school with my single one), but they dont like light and I am trying to grow plants too. In fact, the one I have hides under the terra cotta pot I put in the 20G for the frogs.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

One other question. Any reason the PH in my 10G should have jumped from 7.2 to 7.8? The other day, I put some granite I had and some substrate from my old tank in the 10G. I also put my extra filter from my 20G in my 10G. It then cycled overnight and I tested the PH today and it was really 7.8. What caused this jump? I did some research and was certain that granite would not do anything to my aquarium since it is an inert rock.

I dont have a test kit for hardness though.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Seems Coryadoras doesn't bother eggs much so long as they are up high


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks tosh.

Forget the PH thing. I tested our tap water. The PH must have recently gone up a lot in our tap because it is 7.8 also (used to be 7.2).


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

White Cloud Mountain Minnows apparently don't eat their eggs or their fry.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sorry guys ; but.........corydoras will eat eggs no matter where they are.... 
and white clouds will eat their eggs and their fry....how do i know this?????
because i am breeding both of these rascals and have watched them do it on numerous occasions...
when breeding ; the less you disturb the tank ; the better...
i also kind of feel that if you cannot or will not set up properly for breeding ; then don't worry about not getting any offspring... the basic idea is accommodating the needs of the fish and not the fishkeeper....humans often make the mistake of thinking they are the ones that know what the fish should do to breed...(boy ; have i done that a few times..lol)
another good thing to do with breeding egg scatterers is to make a carpet of java moss on the bottom of the tank... not only will it provide refuge for the eggs and fry ; but it will also provide food for fry....


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

ive been trying to find java moss locally, but no one has it. I will probably order some.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What about apple snails? Can I put them in with small fry to clean up uneaten food?


----------

